# The OV-10 Story: Innovation vs. The "System"



## a_majoor (26 Jul 2007)

An amusing story of innovators vs "the system"  which resulted in the OV-10 Bronco support aircraft. Particularly interesting was the willingness of the initial team to actually go out and build their own prototype (amazingly, most companies didn't "bend tin" even then), the machinations of the various rival services and even a mention of Canada's brief interest in the airplane.

An interesting read: http://www.volanteaircraft.com/ov-10.htm


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Jul 2007)

a_majoor,
nice posts, thank you!
"The system has to be set up so that the user, not the bureaucrats and lawyers provide more essential direction." Somewhere on my bookshelfs is A Lonely Kind of War written by one of the inital OV-10 pilots.


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Jul 2007)

Indonesian Air Force Grounds OV-10 Bronco Fleet 
Wed, 25 Jul '07

Action Follows Fatal Accident
In response to a fatal accident Monday, the Indonesian Air Force has grounded its remaining six OV-10 Bronco light attack aircraft.



"All the Broncos will be grounded until we know the cause of the accident," Air Force Chief Air Marshall Herman Prayitno told reporters.

One of the Broncos went down shortly after taking off from the Abdurahman Saleh Airport on a routine training flight Monday in the East Java town of Malang killing one of the two pilots, according to China Xinhua News.

"I heard an explosion before seeing one person jump out using a parachute," said a witness who identified himself as Gimin. "The plane then exploded again twice before falling to the ground."

Local media reports engine failure as being the cause of the accident.

When asked if the Broncos would be replaced, Prayitno said "yes, there is such a plan."

This is the second accident involving the Indonesian Air Force's Broncos. The previous one also went down in Malang and was said to have been due to bad weather.

Only a handful of countries still use the 1960s era, US-developed turboprops as part of their active fleets.


----------



## GK .Dundas (27 Jul 2007)

I always thought the marines retired far too early . I also thought the manpads threat was talked all out of proportion in order to justify it's removal.


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Jul 2007)

Well somebody is still intent on flying them:
UH-1N and OV-10 Instructors
Company: Aerotek Aviation  
Location: Melbourne, Florida 
Category: Aviation Jobs 
Rate: $48,000 to $62,000 per Year 
Job Type: Direct Placement 
Posting ID: 1284366 
Posting Date: 7/16/2007 
UH-1N and OV-10 Instructors Job Description:
Our client, a large government subcontractor is looking to fill an UH-1N and a OV-10 instructors openings at Patrick AFB in Melbourne, Fl. 

These positions are 30 days to hire positions, so our client will be bringing employees on permanent after one month. 

All employees will start immediately at Patrick AFB. There is no need to travel anywhere for training. 

Summary of Open Positions:
1.) Trainers - 2 positions open. A&P is required with OV-10D and UH-1N experience. These positions will be in Melbourne, FL.

The OV10 and Huey trainers should have prior military instructor or OJT trainer experience in aircraft maintenance on these aircraft types. 

This background would enable them to use the aircraft job-task package as the basic lesson plan for training on these aircrafts. 

Some travel overseas involved but the position will be in Patrick AFB 99% of the time.

Applicants must be able to successfully pass a pre-employment drug screen, a national background check and able to obtain a security clearance. Valid passport a plus.

If you are interested in finding a permanent and stable opportunity, please email resumes and references to Ken Malines at kmalines@aerotek.com. Phone: (321)354-1040. Fax: (321)354-1080. Our client is looking to fill these positions as soon as possible.
Required Skills for UH-1N and OV-10 Instructors Job:
AIRFRAME POWERPLANT LICENSE
TRAINER
INSTRUCTOR
PT-6
TPE-331
PT6
About Aerotek Aviation:
Join Aerotek Aviation, LLCSM. We specialize in placing mechanics, technicians, engineering field support and specialized personnel in the aviation industry. Our rapid growth means we are constantly seeking employees nationwide. We offer comprehensive benefits to include medical, dental, optical, and optional 401k. Don't put your career in the hands of just anyone, put it in the hands of a specialist. Join the Aerotek Aviation team! Allegis Group and its subsidiaries are equal opportunity employers.
http://aviation.thingamajob.com/jobs/Florida/UH-1N-and-OV-10-Instructors/1284366


----------



## Infanteer (18 Aug 2007)

Look into the development of the F16 and the A10.  More good stories of politics in development.


----------

